# My first field seminar - two days with Lorie Jolly



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate to say this--but there is no cure! Once your bit that's it...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that sounds wonderful! I agree, once you get bit by the field bug, there's no going back...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb, any chance you are going to the Bridget Carlsen seminar up by your place August 7 & 8. I am looking at going and would love company.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I am attending a Bridget Carleson seminar this weekend at our local training facility, can't wait!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't wait to go learn from Bridget! Just have to make sure it doesn't interfere with our vacation.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm jealous, I had to skip the last seminar in this area (Adele Yunk) because I couldn't afford it.

I keep really really trying to get to a Linda Koutsky seminar for obedience but no luck so far.

I almost went to an Evan Graham seminar last year, but at the time I didn't know who he was (sorry Evan - I was a newbie!) and was worried I would look stupid so I didn't go :uhoh:.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like two great seminars! I would love to see both Lorie Jolly and Bridget! I expect full reports!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Our club is the one hosting the Bridget Carlsen Seminar in August. I am one of the contact people for it. We are very excited to be hosting it. The response has really been fantastic.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know yet if I will be going....but I'm sure Donna will (my4goldens)!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know yet if I will be going....but I'm sure Donna will (my4goldens)!!!


Oh, yeah, I'll be there. Just observing and working on the seminar committee. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh great! It would be so wonderful to meet some new friends there!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Sounds like two great seminars! I would love to see both Lorie Jolly and Bridget! I expect full reports!!!


You got it! But it would be cooler if you just came along


----------

